# Sky Plaza Hotel - Leicester - February 2013



## RichPDG (Mar 13, 2013)

Please be gentle as I have been a member on the forum for some time now but this is my first report.

The Sky Plaza Hotel is located at the top of a multi-storey car park in the busy heart of the center of Leicester. At 1:30am on 7th November 2012 a fire broke out, forcing the evacuation of 133 people. It has remained closed since. Now on with the pictures


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats pretty impressive. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wonder what the problem is regarding reopening?great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 13, 2013)

Was gonna have a mooch here last weekend, as was out on the lash..
Won't be long untill it's trashed now..
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

I am bowled over by the condition of this place every time I see it! 
Great shots, look forward to more reports


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Defo going to take a look into there great report


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought I would mention, I have been down again today and the place has now been properly sealed up.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

RichPDG said:


> Thought I would mention, I have been down again today and the place has now been properly sealed up.



Not at all surprised! Great job getting in when you did!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 13, 2013)

That will do nicely, sir.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 13, 2013)

Cracking report mate, did you have a game of pool?


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I didn't unfortunately! Maybe next time


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice shots...


----------



## Simonipswich (Mar 14, 2013)

Good report, well done. Looks nice inside, better than I thought it would look considering it is on top of a car park.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 4, 2013)

The condition of this place is incredible great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 4, 2013)

nice report, thanks for sharing. Always nice to see some Leicester stuff


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 5, 2013)

Now this I like a lot. May have to have a gander when I'm in town!


----------

